# How does she look?



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Here is scarlett. How does she look? Healthy? Growing good? She is 6 weeks now.

All these are 4 weeks





































All these below are 6 weeks 

































































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

I think she looks good!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

She is fat enough for a pup  - Can see a bit of sadness still lingering in the eyes. I really hope things take a turn for the better and everything goes good!
I say less trips to petsmart and more time outside exploring the world!!


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> She is fat enough for a pup  - Can see a bit of sadness still lingering in the eyes. I really hope things take a turn for the better and everything goes good!
> I say less trips to petsmart and more time outside exploring the world!!


Well yes she is sad. She lost her best freind 3 days ago. She is confined to this room for another 3 weeks unfortunately, I cant take any chances with her getting sick too. Once she had her 2nd parvo shot she is going to go outside

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cutt (Aug 26, 2009)

cute lil pooper.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Cutt said:


> cute lil pooper.


Thanks 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

She looks great! 

How's the bite inhibition going?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Coat looks good, eyes are clear, no discharge, and she's growing like a weed! How long since her last parvovirus shot? And how is the stool? 
Remember not to give her too much of a break from training and working on house manners just cuz she has a bad start. These are important developmental times for a pup.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

redog said:


> Coat looks good, eyes are clear, no discharge, and she's growing like a weed! How long since her last parvovirus shot? And how is the stool?
> Remember not to give her too much of a break from training and working on house manners just cuz she has a bad start. These are important developmental times for a pup.


Thank you all! She is going friday for her first actual shots. I couldnt afford to do it the day she turned 6 weeks because it was sunday and the next day all my money went to the other pup RIP. And ive halted all outside untill 3 weeks. Im going to dual train her for pads when we arent home and outside training as normal. The "no bite" is very tough with her and im not sure but a few pops later and still nothing. I think its just gonna take a bit longer and I cant expect too much because well she is young. My favorite now is when I tell her sit, she gives me her dam paw! So im gonna make paw the phrase for "sit" so 
sit=paw
Paw=sit 
What a confused puppy!

EDIT! her poop is great. Even from going from complete raw to royal canine puppy (crappy food) to wellness grain free puppy its steadily consistent. No runny or smelly poop. Im happy for that. I believe we have a great pup here

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I think I missed something? I didn't know you had another pup who passed!  how sad! Hope it wasn't parvo or anything like that. If I was I would just keep this pup at someone else's house while you bleach yours for a few weeks....


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I think I missed something? I didn't know you had another pup who passed!  how sad! Hope it wasn't parvo or anything like that. If I was I would just keep this pup at someone else's house while you bleach yours for a few weeks....


I do believe it was parvo but yes ive been bleaching like crazy and I have no one to take the pup for now

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Link me to the history please? Soooo did the other pup (rip) test pos for parvovirus?


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

I remembered and am thinking about yall a bunch.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

redog said:


> Link me to the history please? Soooo did the other pup (rip) test pos for parvovirus?


Here is the link. We couldnt afford to have her tested and buy her meds. It came out to be too much

http://www.gopitbull.com/showthread.php?t=75698

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> I remembered and am thinking about yall a bunch.


Thank you soo much. This little girl will be okay. We got her free with no problems so I know she will be good. Friday is her shot day! Im happy for her

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow that was fast! If the pup already had the virus in its system, the vaccine will turbo charge it and come out within about a week, sometimes right away but usually 5or6 days. Just get the pup checked and get its shots. Hope for the best go with whatever comes next. If there wasn't such an outbreak, I would say chances were slim that a parvovirus case would just pop up like that.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

redog said:


> Wow that was fast! If the pup already had the virus in its system, the vaccine will turbo charge it and come out within about a week, sometimes right away but usually 5or6 days. Just get the pup checked and get its shots. Hope for the best go with whatever comes next. If there wasn't such an outbreak, I would say chances were slim that a parvovirus case would just pop up like that.


Wow. We gave her her first vaccine at 7 weeks when we got her and this happened at 10 weeks maybe 11

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I have never seen it take so long, some immunity builds up in that kinda time I'm sure. 30 days later the pup got sick? Doesn't sound right, not too sure you had parvo. Too bad the vet wouldn't work with you more on figuring out if your other pup was safe.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

redog said:


> I have never seen it take so long, some immunity builds up in that kinda time I'm sure. 30 days later the pup got sick? Doesn't sound right, not too sure you had parvo. Too bad the vet wouldn't work with you more on figuring out if your other pup was safe.


Vets here are only money hungry. It may not even have been parvo. She had the runs but no blood and vomit but only what she ate or drank. She would play some but not much and then just slept

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

The smell of Parvo runs is pretty daggum distinctive. I've never smelt anything like it before or after.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

BullyGal said:


> The smell of Parvo runs is pretty daggum distinctive. I've never smelt anything like it before or after.


What did it smell like to you?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I can't even describe it. It was horrid though.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

BullyGal said:


> I can't even describe it. It was horrid though.


Dang. Ive googled it but someone said it has a metallic type smell

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

she is looking great! Love her little pudgy belly! Keep doing what you are doing and hopefully this will just be a distant memory soon enough!


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

ames said:


> she is looking great! Love her little pudgy belly! Keep doing what you are doing and hopefully this will just be a distant memory soon enough!


Thanks ames! Its from feeding raw but, either she was super full the other day or just tired of the same the day nala passed so I immediately switched her to wellness grain free puppy. She isnt used to kibbles so it will take some time. I love how playfull she is but the biting has to stop. She bit my face a little bit ago and I snatched her up and put her on the floor

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Here are some awesome crazy pics I took last night! She seemed to be posing somewhat.

Can you smell that? 









Please give me some please!









I never get anything









Whaaaaaaaaaa









Fine no more pics!









Okay just one more 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Being that the pups left eachother so soon..the socializing falls mainly on you..i like breeders that keep them longer and let things happen as they should. i have noticed a difference. 10 -12weeks makes a world of difference...if they stand eachother that long..lol


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Pup looks better today.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> Being that the pups left eachother so soon..the socializing falls mainly on you..i like breeders that keep them longer and let things happen as they should. i have noticed a difference. 10 -12weeks makes a world of difference...if they stand eachother that long..lol


Yeah I feel that way too. It helps with socialization but these couldnt stay because the mom was mean to them

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Did you give the other pup bones at all? If it was something that could have splintered, it could have pierced her tummy and she could have passed that way. Anyway, I guess we will never know  but this pup is adorable!


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Did you give the other pup bones at all? If it was something that could have splintered, it could have pierced her tummy and she could have passed that way. Anyway, I guess we will never know  but this pup is adorable!


Yeah I did. They both ate them but yes we will never know. This one is photogenic if you catch her in a happy loving mood

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Well the whole thing just sucks! Losing a pup is never easy. The pain in the heart, the woulda shoulda coulda, adds up to experience and lessons learned. It just takes time to realize it.Now you need to move forward and try to focus on the pup you have left. 
Try to rethink the raw feeding in pups until they are a little older. Think about it,,,,,just a month ago they were being fed by mama. Their system isn't ready to digest bone yet. (not sayin it killed the pup) but i say keep the pup on a kibble that works for you until 6or 7 months. This one you have left is a keeper. A real cutie pie! I can't wait to watch her grow up.......got any new pics?


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

redog said:


> Well the whole thing just sucks! Losing a pup is never easy. The pain in the heart, the woulda shoulda coulda, adds up to experience and lessons learned. It just takes time to realize it.Now you need to move forward and try to focus on the pup you have left.
> Try to rethink the raw feeding in pups until they are a little older. Think about it,,,,,just a month ago they were being fed by mama. Their system isn't ready to digest bone yet. (not sayin it killed the pup) but i say keep the pup on a kibble that works for you until 6or 7 months. This one you have left is a keeper. A real cutie pie! I can't wait to watch her grow up.......got any new pics?


No just of what I posted and the comments with em! My favorite is the one with the lip! Am I able to enter her in the puppy polls?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I think the polls are already open for the month, you have to wait until the first of the month to enter her in the contest. That gives you time to get a real good one to submit. Yeah I like the lip one too.....


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

redog said:


> I think the polls are already open for the month, you have to wait until the first of the month to enter her in the contest. That gives you time to get a real good one to submit. Yeah I like the lip one too.....


I will definitely enter! She is awesome. That puppy face is so adorable

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She looks good.I love her name!
I'm so sorry to hear about the other pup.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

More pics!

























growing good?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Okay so she isnt all for the wellness. Is it fine to add some alpo to it to zest it up a bit? She loved alpo more than anything

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Alpo is like McDonald's for food so of course they would LOVE it. Adding other things will make for a picky eater. I would try to add things like pumpkin or honey which help more than hurt but a dog won't starve themselves. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Okay I have some news. Scarlett just threw up, it had some little chunks and it was like light brownish greenish. This looked nothing like what nala threw up ever. What do yall think this might be? She is eating fine and pooping fine

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Came hime from a cookout to see the runs mixed with hard poo

Edit. If she is getting sick, whats the best thing I can attempt to feed her. She won't eat but is very playful
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Okay so she vomiting again. Same color but foamy. Im picking pedialyt up and pepto for her stomach. Also getting some b12 vitamins for her along with some chicken broth. Good idea?


*edit* I got her clear pedialyt, pepto, b12 vitamins, chicken broth, and some mashed baby food sweet potatoe. Gave her some pedialyt and pepto only a tiny bit and also a vitamin. She persisted to throw it up 5 mins later. What do I do then? Give her more immediately? 
Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

I just gave her a tidge of pepto and it came back up. What now

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Now she is starting to have some fun!! yeeee haw


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> Now she is starting to have some fun!! yeeee haw


No this aint a joke of any sort. Oarvo has hit her

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

this is so sad...praying for your baby...hoping for a happier ending for this one...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> this is so sad...praying for your baby...hoping for a happier ending for this one...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well the vomiting ain't as bad today and no runs since the first time so im gonna see if she will eat chicken broth

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

prjwh081810 said:


> Well the vomiting ain't as bad today and no runs since the first time so im gonna see if she will eat chicken broth
> 
> Sent from my dogs crate


I've never had experience with parvo so unfortunately no advice to give. Only thing I ever knew where the signs, and that it can live in the affected area for a long time...I really hope your girl can pull through, it would be heartbreaking for you to lose both....prayers and hugs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> I've never had experience with parvo so unfortunately no advice to give. Only thing I ever knew where the signs, and that it can live in the affected area for a long time...I really hope your girl can pull through, it would be heartbreaking for you to lose both....prayers and hugs
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much. I believe she was already infected and a vet visit isnt coming because funds were drained from my other pup

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Is penicillin good to give to fight a second infection

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Ziva'sMommy (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh that poor baby.. Hugs and best wishes to you both!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Vomitting and runs have stopped so far today. She went poo and it was more or less hard. Fir rehydration ive been giving pedialyt and for health wise i gave a b12 vitamin that was allowed to melt in pedialyt and lemon juice (from real lemons) in pedialyt so the lemon is really diluted. She is asleep and im happy for now. 

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

prjwh081810 said:


> Is penicillin good to give to fight a second infection
> 
> Sent from my dogs crate


Not sure but worth researching

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

I did some research and its all the same. I just wouldn't know a good dose

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Pedialite and chicken broth.... I saved a pupoy about 5 years ago like that. She got so bad I had to stick a syringe of Pedialite in her mouth bcuz she wouldnt drink anything.... never heard of adding lemon juice or vitamins. Definitely wouldnt give the pup any sort of meds the vet didnt give you for this situation. good luck.


Might I also suggest having savings for this very issue. I have $1500 for each dog I own put back for a medical emergency.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Pedialite and chicken broth.... I saved a pupoy about 5 years ago like that. She got so bad I had to stick a syringe of Pedialite in her mouth bcuz she wouldnt drink anything.... never heard of adding lemon juice or vitamins. Definitely wouldnt give the pup any sort of meds the vet didnt give you for this situation. good luck.
> 
> Might I also suggest having savings for this very issue. I have $1500 for each dog I own put back for a medical emergency.


I had savings but lost em do to my other pup had parvo a week ago so no time to save again. I use the lemon juice (vitamin c) to hel out with immune system and b12 for metabalism and such. She throws up the chicken broth so she is on a stricktly pedialyt right now until further notice

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Pedialite and chicken broth.... I saved a pupoy about 5 years ago like that. She got so bad I had to stick a syringe of Pedialite in her mouth bcuz she wouldnt drink anything.... never heard of adding lemon juice or vitamins. Definitely wouldnt give the pup any sort of meds the vet didnt give you for this situation. good luck.
> 
> Might I also suggest having savings for this very issue. I have $1500 for each dog I own put back for a medical emergency.


Good post! It's a good idea to have money saved up for EACH dog in case of an emergency. As many dogs as I have it's important for me to be ready in case anything were to happen. Owning dogs is way more than just food and water.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Good post! It's a good idea to have money saved up for EACH dog in case of an emergency. As many dogs as I have it's important for me to be ready in case anything were to happen. Owning dogs is way more than just food and water.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes I definitely agree but my hoirs at work got cut unexpectedly and I habe bills to pay as well. 3 weeks isn't much time to save but I do hear what yall are saying. Please just pray for my little girl. We dont wanna lose another. She is our world

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

prjwh081810 said:


> I had savings but lost em do to my other pup had parvo a week ago so no time to save again. I use the lemon juice (vitamin c) to hel out with immune system and b12 for metabalism and such. She throws up the chicken broth so she is on a stricktly pedialyt right now until further notice
> 
> Sent from my dogs crate


Dont think I was or am beating you up boss. Just these pups are like your children. If one died from typhoid fever and the other one got it you wouldn't be like "well no cash for the dr sorry hope u pull through". Like I said not beating u up and im sure we all have run short on funds and had to home dr a pup before (remember 5 years ago I saved a pup from parvo). I hope u and the pup the best of luck but make this an all around learning experience. I'd keep roughly $1500 or so laying around for each pup BEFORE you bring the pup home. Like you got shown anything can happen and its never happens when its convenient.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Dont think I was or am beating you up boss. Just these pups are like your children. If one died from typhoid fever and the other one got it you wouldn't be like "well no cash for the dr sorry hope u pull through". Like I said not beating u up and im sure we all have run short on funds and had to home dr a pup before (remember 5 years ago I saved a pup from parvo). I hope u and the pup the best of luck but make this an all around learning experience. I'd keep roughly $1500 or so laying around for each pup BEFORE you bring the pup home. Like you got shown anything can happen and its never happens when its convenient.


Especially with puppies....and at least a plan with your vet or insurance so that pup is covered no matter what it needs...food for thought

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Is it normal for her breath to have like a metallic smell? It kinda smells like our other puppys poo but we have deep cleaned the house since then. Parvo breath? 

Im forcing her to take 5.0 mL of Pedialite with about .75 mL of lemon juice every 30mins. I think thats good right?
Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

prjwh081810 said:


> Is it normal for her breath to have like a metallic smell? It kinda smells like our other puppys poo but we have deep cleaned the house since then. Parvo breath?
> 
> Im forcing her to take 5.0 mL of Pedialite with about .75 mL of lemon juice every 30mins. I think thats good right?
> Sent from my dogs crate


Idk about exact measurements. Id take 3 syringes(like you use with liquid wormer) full of pedialite about twice an hour to Naomi(pup I saved). Then 4x out of that schedule id use only chicken broth.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

prjwh081810 said:


> Is it normal for her breath to have like a metallic smell? It kinda smells like our other puppys poo but we have deep cleaned the house since then. Parvo breath?
> 
> Im forcing her to take 5.0 mL of Pedialite with about .75 mL of lemon juice every 30mins. I think thats good right?
> Sent from my dogs crate


I would stop the lemon juice and give her the pedialyte and get some NutriCal. You should be able to buy it at a pet store. It's basically calories in a paste and just a little bit will go a long way. My vet had me use it when my chihuahua got corona virus and had bloody diarrhea and vomiting.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I would stop the lemon juice and give her the pedialyte and get some NutriCal. You should be able to buy it at a pet store. It's basically calories in a paste and just a little bit will go a long way. My vet had me use it when my chihuahua got corona virus and had bloody diarrhea and vomiting.
> 
> Whats a good brand of the paste?
> Is it okay to use since my puppy is 7 weeks old?
> ...


Thanks a bunch! I see this stuff bought everyday at petsmart where I work and it never clicked untill you said this! Even though the lemon juice is healthy I should stop? Its vitamin c

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

prjwh081810 said:


> Thanks a bunch! I see this stuff bought everyday at petsmart where I work and it never clicked untill you said this! Even though the lemon juice is healthy I should stop? Its vitamin c
> 
> Sent from my dogs crate


Now im not a vet, dr, or nutritionist but I dnt think dogs require the types of vitamins humans do in the same dosage. Also the lemon juice is acidic and could upset the pups tummy further. Parvo isnt a cold vitamin c really isnt gonna combat it any... the main thing is to keep the oup hydrated.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Whats the lemon juice for? And who has the other dog in this thread? the black lab x?? I would not think its wise to keep bringing dogs in until the virus has run it course. if this dog gets sick after you have cleaned the virus, she will give it to the lab x. If you are not able to pay for the meds please do not keep bringing dogs into the situation until the virus disappears, some say a year some say 6 months. I am guessing you didn't get a necropsy done, so you do not KNOW what it 100% IS or if they both just got sick on something else or if it IS parvo. Treat your home and act like it is, somehow it wasn't cleaned or the puppy spread it to your other puppy so the lab x could not have it ya know?


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

ames said:


> Whats the lemon juice for? And who has the other dog in this thread? the black lab x?? I would not think its wise to keep bringing dogs in until the virus has run it course. if this dog gets sick after you have cleaned the virus, she will give it to the lab x. If you are not able to pay for the meds please do not keep bringing dogs into the situation until the virus disappears, some say a year some say 6 months. I am guessing you didn't get a necropsy done, so you do not KNOW what it 100% IS or if they both just got sick on something else or if it IS parvo. Treat your home and act like it is, somehow it wasn't cleaned or the puppy spread it to your other puppy so the lab x could not have it ya know?


Yeah I understand that. The lab isnt inside my house and wont be anytime soon. The house is under quarintine by me and has been since the other pup incident

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Now im not a vet, dr, or nutritionist but I dnt think dogs require the types of vitamins humans do in the same dosage. Also the lemon juice is acidic and could upset the pups tummy further. Parvo isnt a cold vitamin c really isnt gonna combat it any... the main thing is to keep the oup hydrated.


Yea I would stop the lemon juice. Typically for human colds they say orange juice helps but dogs aren't people. It's probably just upsetting her stomach further. I think the more things added the worse it is.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Yea I would stop the lemon juice. Typically for human colds they say orange juice helps but dogs aren't people. It's probably just upsetting her stomach further. I think the more things added the worse it is.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well im gonna head to petsmart now to get the calcium paste and continue giving her pedialyt every 10 to 15 mins by syringe because she wont drink it. She drinks 5.0 mL every 30 mins. I know 8 oz a day isnt much but she is staying hydrated

Question: is it safe to give a flavored pedialyt?

Also what brand of calcium paste? Do you recommend? 
Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I used the flavored and it was fine.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

prjwh081810 said:


> Well im gonna head to petsmart now to get the calcium paste and continue giving her pedialyt every 10 to 15 mins by syringe because she wont drink it. She drinks 5.0 mL every 30 mins. I know 8 oz a day isnt much but she is staying hydrated
> 
> Question: is it safe to give a flavored pedialyt?
> 
> ...


The stuff I use is called Nutri-Cal. It's not actually calcium paste it's calorie paste. It's got molasses maybe and fish paste or something I would have to look when I get home. Flavored pedialyte should be safe. You could probably use Gatorade too it's the same concept. When my daughter is sick all she will drink is blue Gatorade and my dr said that's fine because it does the same as the pedialyte and that is hydrate. Dogs aren't the same as people so I don't know for sure but I would say so.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> The stuff I use is called Nutri-Cal. It's not actually calcium paste it's calorie paste. It's got molasses maybe and fish paste or something I would have to look when I get home. Flavored pedialyte should be safe. You could probably use Gatorade too it's the same concept. When my daughter is sick all she will drink is blue Gatorade and my dr said that's fine because it does the same as the pedialyte and that is hydrate. Dogs aren't the same as people so I don't know for sure but I would say so.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for all of yalls help. I wont do lemon juice anymore and im going to get the paste asap

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

So when I got home from getting the calorie booster, she acted a bit hungry soni gave her chicken broth and she took a few sips! I like this but ill still be praying for her. I gave her just a super tiny bit of the calorie booster by direct injection to the mouth now she is gonna get some sleep for 15 mins

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

prjwh081810 said:


> So when I got home from getting the calorie booster, she acted a bit hungry soni gave her chicken broth and she took a few sips! I like this but ill still be praying for her. I gave her just a super tiny bit of the calorie booster by direct injection to the mouth now she is gonna get some sleep for 15 mins
> 
> Sent from my dogs crate


Good luck! I hope she pulls through!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Good luck! I hope she pulls through!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


2nded!!!!!!!


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you both! I know its too soon to tell but she is a fighter and I know that she will pull through

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

She has drank around a half a cup of broth so far. Its her first food for 24 hours so im happy and she drank it all by herself.

Should I attempt boiled chicken or wait?

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Id wait. Give her 2 days of being damn near back to perfect before you go to solid. Thats my $.02


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Id wait. Give her 2 days of being damn near back to perfect before you go to solid. Thats my $.02


Yea at this point I don't think you can afford an upset tummy. I would stay on the path your on. Move her up very very slowly!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Id wait. Give her 2 days of being damn near back to perfect before you go to solid. Thats my $.02


Thank you!



Princesspaola21 said:


> Yea at this point I don't think you can afford an upset tummy. I would stay on the path your on. Move her up very very slowly!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! Im glad you 2 are here or I would be lost and confused 

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

prjwh081810 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you! Im glad you 2 are here or I would be lost and confused
> 
> Sent from my dogs crate


I just hope she gets better soon!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Me too  im gonna have a hard time not making her some chicken and rice. She is so skinny now

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Don't feed her but keep her hydrated over night and take her to the vet in the a.m. Test for parvo...don't treat anything, just get her tested...


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

redog said:


> Don't feed her but keep her hydrated over night and take her to the vet in the a.m. Test for parvo...don't treat anything, just get her tested...


I cant get a test done until Wednesday. My funds are finished

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Okay so she had a small amount of diarrhea and now is asleep. I am still giving fluids via oral syringe

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

prjwh081810 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you! Im glad you 2 are here or I would be lost and confused
> 
> Sent from my dogs crate


No issues. I nursed a pup that I hated and hated me back to health. She was my exs pup amd just was too attached to her. I got my for arms chewed up by her little ass for about 5 days having to force liquids on her. Everything im telling you I literally learned with my own blood lol


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> No issues. I nursed a pup that I hated and hated me back to health. She was my exs pup amd just was too attached to her. I got my for arms chewed up by her little ass for about 5 days having to force liquids on her. Everything im telling you I literally learned with my own blood lol


Wow thats crazy but yeah I wont just sit there and let an animal die. That would be too mean and I would feel way too bad. I already feel bad enough for not being able to get her to a vet

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

prjwh081810 said:


> Wow thats crazy but yeah I wont just sit there and let an animalThat would be too mean and I would feel way too bad. I already feel bad enough for not being able to get her to a vet
> 
> Sent from my dogs crate


Well as much as I hope she pulls through, if she doesnt you definitely shouldn't introduce a new dog anytime soon. Just an opinion.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Well as much as I hope she pulls through, if she doesnt you definitely shouldn't introduce a new dog anytime soon. Just an opinion.


Oh yeah without a doubt I wouldnt. I wojld attemp to re home this lab outside as well. Even tought I believe she is older than a year but she seems a bit too small for over a year

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Okay so she has been playing a bunch but we have limited it for health. She is drinking chicken broth quite a bit and also pedialyt. Is it normal for her poo to be the light tan of chicken broth or should that come out as pee?

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

prjwh081810 said:


> Okay so she has been playing a bunch but we have limited it for health. She is drinking chicken broth quite a bit and also pedialyt. Is it normal for her poo to be the light tan of chicken broth or should that come out as pee?
> 
> Sent from my dogs crate


That seems like good news! Is her poop solidifying any at all?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> That seems like good news! Is her poop solidifying any at all?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Her last poo was runny but I believe its from the chicken broth because whst she has ate she pooped so a tiny bit. She found a piece of dog food that was hid and she ate it frantically searching for more

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

prjwh081810 said:


> Her last poo was runny but I believe its from the chicken broth because whst she has ate she pooped so a tiny bit. She found a piece of dog food that was hid and she ate it frantically searching for more
> 
> Sent from my dogs crate


Hmmm. I wouldn't want to overwhelm her. Maybe tomorrow give her just a little bit of canned pumpkin. A tad of that should solidify her poop and if you can get her over the diarrhea the chance for dehydration minimizes. I still don't think I would feed any solid food though until maybe Tuesday. Make sure it's pure pumpkin not just the fake squash stuff used to make pies. It should say 100% pure pumpkin on the label. Also make sure it's not flavored.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Hmmm. I wouldn't want to overwhelm her. Maybe tomorrow give her just a little bit of canned pumpkin. A tad of that should solidify her poop and if you can get her over the diarrhea the chance for dehydration minimizes. I still don't think I would feed any solid food though until maybe Tuesday. Make sure it's pure pumpkin not just the fake squash stuff used to make pies. It should say 100% pure pumpkin on the label. Also make sure it's not flavored.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I just now fed her some mashed sweet potatoe baby food and she ate a bit

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

prjwh081810 said:


> I just now fed her some mashed sweet potatoe baby food and she ate a bit
> 
> Sent from my dogs crate


I've never used that personally but pumpkin will firm up stools.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

She used the restroom today, it was loose then firm so thats a good sign. She is still pretty warm but she wants to eat. She slept throught the night even when I would wake up and give her pedialyt

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

prjwh081810 said:


> She used the restroom today, it was loose then firm so thats a good sign. She is still pretty warm but she wants to eat. She slept throught the night even when I would wake up and give her pedialyt
> 
> Sent from my dogs crate


That's very good news!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes it is! I'm gonna post a video of her attempting to escape the torture!

Pics
















Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Here ya go! She is also having her puppy dreams again!

http://db.tt/ioXiLNx5

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Okay so looks bad now. She had diarrhea that smells horrid followed by hard poo and threw up all white with some partial digested rice. She is now asleep and lethargic again so back to the basics. I guess I rushed a bit not thinking about it. I fed her at 10:30 am and its now 3:46pm
I fed her this much









Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Man I tried to tell you....


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

prjwh081810 said:


> Okay so looks bad now. She had diarrhea that smells horrid followed by hard poo and threw up all white with some partial digested rice. She is now asleep and lethargic again so back to the basics. I guess I rushed a bit not thinking about it. I fed her at 10:30 am and its now 3:46pm
> I fed her this much
> 
> 
> ...


:/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Man I tried to tell you....


I know I know. I called a vet we normally see and he said to give a tiny tiny bit of food. So I did and 5 hours later it came back up. I will be sticking to the calorie paste and pedialyte for the next 3 day if not more

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Calory paste...pedialyte.....w/e! Now which VET told you to use that? Did one of them tell you to use baby food? Have you done anything the vet recommended yet?


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

redog said:


> Calory paste...pedialyte.....w/e! Now which VET told you to use that? Did one of them tell you to use baby food? Have you done anything the vet recommended yet?


Yes I fed her rice and chicken like the vet recommended. Now what? She is sick again. She was doing great on the suggestions of members here so its my fault for listening to the vet. Oviously he didnt know what he was talking about

*edit* btw she ate the baby food no problem. It was sweet potatoe. She holds everything down except the rice. She didnt regurgitate chicken only rice

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

That's a generic answer for any dog with an upset stomach. I still say stick with kibble but most importantly keep her hydrated. I would be up that vets ass if I had a second sick dog after the first one died. She NEEDS testing to properly diagnose and treat! I'd like to add that I would be pawning my shit if my dog was sick and I didn't have funds and had to wait.....


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Im no vet. I just told you what I did one time. I wouldnt out too much stock in a random douche on the internet lol. Im glad what I suggested worked out. But id always take the word of the vet over mine. Hope everything works out. Like redog said HYDRATION IS KEY.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

redog said:


> That's a generic answer for any dog with an upset stomach. I still say stick with kibble but most importantly keep her hydrated. I would be up that vets ass if I had a second sick dog after the first one died. She NEEDS testing to properly diagnose and treat! I'd like to add that I would be pawning my shit if my dog was sick and I didn't have funds and had to wait.....


Im on this other forum as well. They said the same thing and ive already advised them of what I have dont to attemp to save 2 dogs that were rescues. I habe used all my funds and already pawned everythkng possible. I can show tou the pawn receipts. I have no family to ask because I grew up in fostercare. I have no friends because I just recently moved here. My car isnt under my name for a title loan and I dont own a bank acct for a payday loan. I have horrid credit thanks to an ex so no care credit for me either. Believe me I have tryed everything. I have done so much for these pups and its unbelievable that people think so bad about other people because they are caught in a dang hole. I know my responsibilitys and I know what I habe to do. I already exhausted all options possible so now what? HOME TREATMENT. Thats why im here with almost hourly updates. Im keeping my baby hydrated I know thats #1 #2 #3 #4 #5 #6 #7 and im praying for her and showing her affection. Im giving her a reason to live. So please stop with the freakin vet. Ive said thats not an option right now for a reason

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Well sorry homie but if your life is in the shambles you say it is you were in no place to take on 1 dog let alone 3. Having a big heart matters but so does having the checkbook to match it. You know I ai t beating ya down im just being honest. Ive given u the hest advice I could to save the pup but it all comes down to you arent financially ready for what dogs bring on.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Well sorry homie but if your life is in the shambles you say it is you were in no place to take on 1 dog let alone 3. Having a big heart matters but so does having the checkbook to match it. You know I ai t beating ya down im just being honest. Ive given u the hest advice I could to save the pup but it all comes down to you arent financially ready for what dogs bring on.


I was ready and have been. I cant help that the last puo cost soo much at the vet. No I wasnt prepared for another sick dog even thought I should have been. Im not asking for any thing like that. Just some simple help on whats best to do. Obviously the vet doesnt give a d*** so I need someone who knows what im going and knows what they did to help. I kmow her chances are still slim but I have high faith and always will no matter what

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm sorry this keeps happening to you but they ARE right, a puppy is like having a baby, you decided to get 3. I just don't understand why you would take on that kind of responsibility in your situation. Pets are like children, they depend on you. It's breaking my heart that this puppy can't even get a proper diagnosis. Love and prayers aren't going to save him if he's in critical condition. He needs medical attention ASAP.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> I'm sorry this keeps happening to you but they ARE right, a puppy is like having a baby, you decided to get 3. I just don't understand why you would take on that kind of responsibility in your situation. Pets are like children, they depend on you. It's breaking my heart that this puppy can't even get a proper diagnosis. Love and prayers aren't going to save him if he's in critical condition. He needs medical attention ASAP.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Im taking her to the vet friday. Its the earliest possible if not tomorrow. I have no choice but to wait for my wifes school check

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

I attempted to get a vet to let me leave her there for treatment and they boldly said "no. You must pay before we do anything". It looks like she may see the vet tomorrow

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

prjwh081810 said:


> I attempted to get a vet to let me leave her there for treatment and they boldly said "no. You must pay before we do anything". It looks like she may see the vet tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my dogs crate


Well best of luck. Got an update on her condition for us? I'd look into other vets. The first vet I had flex going to was great and loved him but wouldn't work with me on bills. So I looked around found a vet thst was closer of the same caliber and would work with me on bills. I suggest finding a "farm vet" if you're in a rural area. They seem to be more willing to work with you.

Give her a scratch behind the ears for me!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Try the kibble w bacon greese...she may need to habe a temp liner of the gut. dang..that poor pup...u need a good plan n quit changing stuff..nits just harming the pup..n making a helping difficult


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

When my pup has diarrhea I fast her for at least 12-24 hours but keep lots of water accessible and even force her to drink by giving ice cubes. In your situation I wouldn't fast though as she's too small. The above poster is right, STOP changing it up...you need to be consistent and let her gut become acclimated with whatever you're feeding. I suggest 2-3 tbs's of canned pumpkin with an 1/8 cup of kibble. Mix it well and the consistency should be like lumpy paste.

The vet is going to be your best bet though as far as diagnosing...her food and water intake though depends solely with you!

Good luck and keep us updated...I'll send some good vibes Scarlett's way up::doggy:


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> Try the kibble w bacon greese...she may need to habe a temp liner of the gut. dang..that poor pup...u need a good plan n quit changing stuff..nits just harming the pup..n making a helping difficult


I haven't changed anything on her? I had a good plan going

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Well best of luck. Got an update on her condition for us? I'd look into other vets. The first vet I had flex going to was great and loved him but wouldn't work with me on bills. So I looked around found a vet thst was closer of the same caliber and would work with me on bills. I suggest finding a "farm vet" if you're in a rural area. They seem to be more willing to work with you.
> 
> Give her a scratch behind the ears for me!


Her condition has deteriorated today. Im going to give an enema because she cant hold anything down. I dont want too but ive been researching it all day an know the game plan. Once she is able to hold fluids, she will be on a road to recovery

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> Try the kibble w bacon greese...she may need to habe a temp liner of the gut. dang..that poor pup...u need a good plan n quit changing stuff..nits just harming the pup..n making a helping difficult


Also, will grease really help her gut lining? Ive never heard of this. How did you find out?

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

A little trick my dad tought me.it mskes em wanna eat it..and it has helped me..i may have missed something..thought upset stomach...is she doing a lot worse now too?

just a spoon fun or so...need to read back


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> A little trick my dad tought me.it mskes em wanna eat it..and it has helped me..i may have missed something..thought upset stomach...is she doing a lot worse now too?
> 
> just a spoon fun or so...need to read back


We believe she has contracted pavo because our other pup dies from parvo

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

I remember that..she should have been at the vet when other pup died.if vet won't work with u..leave and make a scene..they don't have animals at heart. most will yake partial and payment agreement..this is like a repeating nightmare...did you buy the pups or rescue?


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Be careful doing an enema, if you poke to hard you could tear the lining and then you will have a super serious problem . I wouldn't suggest doing that esp. on a small puppy if you don't have experience, could cause more damage that good. Praying you and your puppy!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> I remember that..she should have been at the vet when other pup died.if vet won't work with u..leave and make a scene..they don't have animals at heart. most will yake partial and payment agreement..this is like a repeating nightmare...did you buy the pups or rescue?


They were rescues. Vets here are real money hungry a*******

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

KFRUGE said:


> Be careful doing an enema, if you poke to hard you could tear the lining and then you will have a super serious problem . I wouldn't suggest doing that esp. on a small puppy if you don't have experience, could cause more damage that good. Praying you and your puppy!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I haven't ever done it but ive been researching all day. The tip I used was really small and I only gave 2.5mL (2.5cc) so she is good. She seemed to habe a bit more energy after waking up

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Dude sorry to here she took a turn for the worst. I'd honestly start preparing.... I wouldn't be doing the enema either. If a syringe in the mouth aint doing it the fights about over.....Hope it works out for you man I really do.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Dude sorry to here she took a turn for the worst. I'd honestly start preparing.... I wouldn't be doing the enema either. If a syringe in the mouth aint doing it the fights about over.....Hope it works out for you man I really do.


The fight is never over. After the enema of 2.5cc, she has held down 15m.L (15cc) of Pedialite. She is a fighter. Although I habe learned in life to prepare for the worst and hope for the best, thats not the motto this time. I have faith she will make a good turn around and if not then I know god has other reasons. Im not a religious person but I do believe in god and his better plans. But I do know she is very strong willed and will pull through

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey man you aint gotta tell me the fights never over lol. Im in your corner and have been this whole time. If I ever tore you down it was to build you up stronger. I hope she pulls through. Just keep the liquids going down the right end lol


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Hey man you aint gotta tell me the fights never over lol. Im in your corner and have been this whole time. If I ever tore you down it was to build you up stronger. I hope she pulls through. Just keep the liquids going down the right end lol


Right now im gonna do 50cc per hour of pedialyt. That comes out to 1.5 or so oz per hour. She is being warmed on a heating pad right now and she is drooling a bunch I suppose from.a bit of nausea

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Hope the poor thing can pull through:/ so sorry it's happening again.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Hope the poor thing can pull through:/ so sorry it's happening again.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Right now im gonna take jtps advice and prepare. She is staring lifless into nothing and I only feel its my fault. I think she is ready to give up because today has been a really bad day

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

My dad took a pup from a breeder a few years ago who was sick. He went to look at males and saw her and couldn't leave her. He got her all fixed up-or so we thought- and I went out to check on her the next day and she had passed. We had her for about a 2 weeks. She had shown a LOT of improvement over the time we had her. so it was very sad when I went and saw her out there. We don't know what was wrong, at least I don't, but her days were happy while with us. That's the most you can do is make sure she's loved and as comfortable as possible right now since you are unable to get to a vet. I'm hoping for the best for you and her, but only time can tell.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

prjwh081810 said:


> Right now im gonna take jtps advice and prepare. She is staring lifless into nothing and I only feel its my fault. I think she is ready to give up because today has been a really bad day
> 
> Sent from my dogs crate


 so sad!!! I'm so sorry puppy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Unfortunately she didn't pull through
R.I.P. Scarlett 05/26/2013-07/24/2013









Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Damn dude im sorry. Its tough losing one but losing two I cant imagine. My condolences to you and your gal.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Tears...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ziva'sMommy (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh man.... Hugs to your and your family ... It's so tough loosing one , we went through this a few short weeks ago. My heart is truly with you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

That is so sad..I am so sorry.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

So sad and so sorry 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Rip..sorry.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

I know yall didnt mean any harm and I apologies to those of you I got mad at but I have said this multiple times. The first one cost so much that it depleted all of our funds. Yes I think your right that we shouldnt have taken on the pups if we weren't financially stable but the truth is we were. My hours at work got cut so bad I dont think anyone could survive of of it. I went from making 500 a week all the way to 100 a week. You know, I used my phone bill money to help the other pup and all the other ways possible. She cost 1200 to help and it didnt work. This is gonna be graphic. This pup didnt die of dehydration. She went into cardiac arrest. If any of you have ever seen that you will know what its like. I went over to give her 10 more cc of Pedialite and she was cold. Her body finally had its match and her heart failed. It took around 30 minutes after her heart failed for her to stop breathing. Her last breathe sounded do painful. I was listen to her heart on and off. 30 mins before all this her heart was doing around 300bpm and thats way too much for a puppy. I woke my wife up after I realized this and told her she wasnt going to make it and she needs to say good bye. At around 1am she was done. I have prayed since then that she went easy but parvo is no easy killer. The fact of the matter is, had we taken her to the vet or not she wouldnt have made it. This was the cardiovascular strain of parvo and it is way harder to cure then the gasto intestinal strain. So for all of you reading this, if you dont want to go through this then give your puppy up now to save his life and your heart. I have 800+pics on my phone of these 2 pups and now what? Think twice before you try and save a life. Take some other membwrs advice here. They only speak the truth even though the truth hurts, watching a puppy die of cardiac arrest hurts more.

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Sorry but you know how frustrating it is to read this every hour? and there is NOTHING i can do to help? Next time call AC to come get your sick animals, they will make the best choice for the situation. If the lab mix gets sick then call right away to come get it. I know you did what you could for the pups, Don't put yourself through this again. You should call them anyway to report these 2 pups, they will want to know if they are dealing with some disease in their county. They may even help you get the place cleaned up. You been dealing with this for like 2 weeks, make sure you take care of your SELF now.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

When you get a dog, or dogs, or pups..

You don't base finances on where you currently are at that time you base it n worst case scenarios.. if you lose your job,.if your hours get cut, if you have to take a pay cut, etc.. because if you don't have a buffer for these situations and be able to take care of yourself as well as the animal you werent prepared 

Yes sometimes extremes happen however this wasn't an extreme case 

If you refuse to admit to yourself you got a head of yourself and made mistakes you will only repeat them, in which case status quo ... 

Owning an animal is not a right but a privilege and if you believe you cannot continue to provide proper care the only thing you need to look at Is rehoming possibilities .

Otherwise I have no sympathy for your position.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hate to be rude or "mean" now but I have to agree with km and redog. Ive said all along u weremt ready for what u got yourself into. I'm sorry another innocent pup passed but you are to blame to an extent. I tried to help you out the best I could over the net (which everyone knows isnt in my nature). Now its time for "tough love" any new pups you bring in to the home I will not be a bleeding heart for. I will hold you personally responsible if you lose another pup.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Hate to be rude or "mean" now but I have to agree with km and redog. Ive said all along u weremt ready for what u got yourself into. I'm sorry another innocent pup passed but you are to blame to an extent. I tried to help you out the best I could over the net (which everyone knows isnt in my nature). Now its time for "tough love" any new pups you bring in to the home I will not be a bleeding heart for. I will hold you personally responsible if you lose another pup.


We arent getting anymorw of anything no matter what. The lab was rehomed yesterday and sh*t happens. We cannot control our lives. Im done and close thread please.

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

KM's statement has a point but by no means is the end all as what you should learn from this. 

There are so many variables and uncontrollable things in life....just learn from this situation and that's that.

I am sorry for your loss and it sounds like you did what you thought was right and your intentions should be applauded. You obviously have a caring heart for animals and no matter what people say on this forum, they can't convince you or anyone of anything different. 

RIP Scarlett you were a sweet little girl and you won't be forgotten!

Try to remember the good, celebrate the short life that she DID HAVE! Forget the rest


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Luna-Blue said:


> KM's statement has a point but by no means is the end all as what you should learn from this.
> 
> There are so many variables and uncontrollable things in life....just learn from this situation and that's that.
> 
> ...


I did do everything I possible could. I thank you luna for understanding and not making me feel bad like I killed her. I appreciate your words and I know scarlett does to where ever she is now. She live a good life and always had fun.

Life is not a book that you go by but, a book you write yourself.

Km. Dont judge those you do not know. I didnt explain everything I did here because some things are better left un said. I did god knows how many things to save this pup. When you only have an extra 30 to spare after you pay your light and water then what? I skipped a phone bill and now owe $380.00. Making 400 $ a month now will take 6 months to pay it off along with other bills. You cannot say this wasnt an extreme case because you do not know me. You do not know my life and you dang sure dont know my situation. You only know whats said here. Life is the damdest thing and we cannot control it. If you can control your life then something isnt right because we arent born from a fairly tale book. We are brought into a hell only to strive and survive and make the best of everything. So dont judge what you do not know.

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey no ones trying to be mean, you've been through enough. You documented the ordeal here for whatever reason..it's good. Just a lot of questions


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

so sad.

poor pups, they really never stood a chance.

sleep softly little ones, rest in peace.


I hate parvo.


----------

